# I feel so lost...



## yenny 05 (Jul 21, 2010)

If feel so lost. I left my husband 3 years ago and when I left him I was 8 months pregnant. I left him b/c he did not want to work and he was doing drugs. Right after I left him he meets a girl. He also moved out his mom house and moved in with friends. His friends are always partying and drinking. Since these 3 years have went by so many things have happened. We have always been seeing each other and we still had sex with each other, but he has never ever been there for my daughter. My daughter does not even know her own father. So during these 3 years whenever he needed something I was there for him. I would drop all my plans just to spend time with him. The whole time he kept me a secret. He would see me whenever he needed something or just wanted to see me. He did not look for me for a good 9 months or so. Finally when he started to look for me was when I got my own house back in August 2009. When we finally saw each other again in September 2009… once again was just for sex b/c right after he got lost again and did not see me till one month and a half later. Then once we saw each other again I told him that I still loved him and I wanted to be with him, he told me the same. He made me believe that I was the only person he was sleeping with. So I finally we said we were going to try to work things out. So he was still staying at his friend’s house. He would only look for me every like other week. But I always wanted to believe that I was his only one. Finally on November 2009 he gets put in jail. I did not know till one month later. Once I see him in jail he tells me that he loves me and that when we got out he wanted to be a family. And also that he wanted to marry me again b/c he wanted to start our life over. So I was like okay.. and I asked him time and time again if he was talking to any girl, or if anyone had wrote to him and he promised that no one has wrote to him or anything. So I believed him once again. I been their ever since, I visit him, I send him money; I try to help him and whatever I can. Recently I looked at his myspace and found comments that said… I miss you… I love you etc.… then I look at his best friends myspace and I read a comment from a girl asking if he found my husband address… this girl was the girl he met while I was pregnant and he always promised me he had nothing to do with her. Not only that I find out that she has wrote to him…Then I look at her pictures on myspace and I see of pictures of her on my husband bed??? And also found out this girl is pregnant. So when my husband called me I told him everything I found out. He was just left out of words. He did not know what to say or anything. He says he loves me. And he still says he had nothing to do with this girl. But why if she is pregnant and he so say she (has a bf) why would she be looking for him? I don’t know if I should give him a chance or finally move on with my life???::


----------



## definitelynotme (May 4, 2010)

Sounds like you have been his fall-back booty call. Run. Run away fast. And God forbid, don't give him any more money.


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

Run away, and don't look back.


----------



## AmorousWarrior (Jul 6, 2010)

^X1000000

I really don't know how to say this so I'm just going to put it out there. Your guy is one who has learned to take advantage of women who have a low self esteem. For whatever reason he has gotten ahold of you and knows good and well that you aren't going anywhere. I'm willing to bet that somehow you have been convinced that your leaving him in the first place had something to do with the way that you treated him or neglected him. 

He is a user and is very manipulative. You've been sucked in and even though he treats you like crap you continue to go back. Nobody here needs to tell you that you deserve better, you already know it. You need to be strong for your daughter and show her that this is not the way to have a relationship. 

Should you move on with your life? Absolutely and without question. Also know that it entails not running back to him when he asks for something or makes you feel guilty.


----------



## brwneyedgrl (Jul 21, 2010)

MOVE ON! Why drag this loser back into you AND your child's life...just to be left again, because he WILL leave again.


----------

